# Discount supercharger???



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

Have anyone heard of this? My local paper had a small article (three paragraphs) on this new product and I was curious if any of you have tried something like this or at least have heard of it. Link is attached to the e-ram website.

http://electricsupercharger.com/supereram2.php


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It’s a leaf blower that will disintegrate and kill your engine. Until that time comes, it will kill performance by obstructing airflow. Pure junk.


----------

